# Weight Lifting/Protein Diet?



## gears (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm curious on what I can do to still get my protein so I can get bigger and stronger (also my job demands strength).

Dairy and nuts seem to be pretty bad.

Some avoid meat, others say lean meat, especially with vegetables or enzymes is fine.

Some avoid eggs, others say egg whites are fine.

Beans are generally a good one since it's not dairy, wheat, nor sugar, but fall into the natural gas causing foods sadly.

In other words, what am I left with? Are fish my only option?

Does anyone know of any sugarless/lactoseless yogurt, milk (lactaid has sugar), protein powder (I would love if there was one like this), etc?


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

why are nuts bad for you? Almond is the most digestible protein for humans. Iv'e eaten fresh ones from California for months for breakfast. They do help me. You know what else worked for me, lifting 50 lb ladders. I would try fresh cranberries or 100% cranberry juice (check the label) to help the kidneys after you use free weights.


----------



## fodmapenemy (Jun 2, 2015)

Everyone is completely different. You don't need to worry about what other people can and can't have you need to worry about what's right for you. Don't swear off anything unless you know it affects you badly.

I use Rice Protein Powder (90% sure the kind I have doesn't have sugar), but this should definitely not be your only source of protein. It's only supplemental.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

What fodmapenemy said.

Many years ago I was very underweight. I was under 100 lbs right before I ran my first and only marathon.

I ate low fat and almost no meat or fish because all the experts said that it was great to be vegetarian and fat kills.

This was all pre-internet days.

I read Elaine Gottschall's book on the specific carbohydrate diet and it did not help me. But I did notice that on the days that I ate a lot of meat, my gut was a whole lot better.

So, on my own, I started cutting all carbs very low, instead of just the specific carbs that Gottschall recommended.

At that time I was certain that I was dooming myself to a shorter life but I figured I would rather have a shorter life and spend much of it off the toilet seat than a longer life but most of it on the toilet seat.

And, without trying, I gained a lot of weight and almost all of it was muscle. I had been very skinny my entire life till then. All of a sudden I had muscles without any change in my exercise routine, other than stopping the running after the marathon was over.

I still am not cured and I am not recommending my diet to you or anyone else. Rather, you need to have an experimental attitude. The people you talk to, the people on the internet, and even your doctors don't know what diet will work best for you. By the way, now the British Medical Journal has announced that there is no good evidence to support the recommendation that people eat low-fat diets:

http://openheart.bmj.com/content/2/1/e000196.full

In case you don't want to read the link, here's the meat of it:



> There were no differences in all-cause mortality and non-significant differences in CHD mortality, resulting from the dietary interventions. The reductions in mean serum cholesterol levels were significantly higher in the intervention groups; this did not result in significant differences in CHD or all-cause mortality. Government dietary fat recommendations were untested in any trial prior to being introduced.
> 
> *Conclusions* Dietary recommendations were introduced for 220 million US and 56 million UK citizens by 1983, in the absence of supporting evidence from RCTs.


So, all my worrying about eating meat and fat was baseless.

Do some experiments. Eat a diet for two weeks. Log what you eat and log your symptoms.

It would be great if there were a formula or diet that worked for everyone but a quick perusal of these forums shows that there is not.

I am not anti-science. I think it is a great thing. But scientific journals have all the wrong incentives.

Here's some reasons why:

http://journals.plos.org/plosmedicine/article?id=10.1371/journal.pmed.0020124

Until the scientific establishment gets its act together by requiring that one of the requirements of publication is that researchers register their experiments and primary outcomes beforehand, we need to be our own scientists. That is, we need to use the scientific method on ourselves.

Good luck!


----------



## Dan123 (Sep 10, 2015)

Whey protein isolate powder is virtually lactose free. Something to do with the way it is processed. Must be 'Isolate' only with no additives. Myprotein.com is where i get mine but I am in the UK. Dairy is only bad for me because of the lactose so i mix with lacto free milk but you can mix with almond milk, rice milk, oat milk etc. Some people mix with water but i find that a bit nasty personally !!

This is where i get mine- don't know if they deliver to US but sure you will find equivilant but must be 100% whey protein isolate ....http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/impact-whey-isolate/10530911.html


----------



## MatthewCocking (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi,

To possibly cover you for the yogurt issue, I use http://www.simplysupplements.net/product/581/super-probio-complex/ a probiotic complex that is meant to contain all the good bacteria.. It's safe to say it appears to work. If thats the property you were looking for in your yogurt then I would suggest giving this a go and see what you think. I can't eat yogurt since it doesn't agree with me.

Hope I helped!


----------

